# Skeena vs More Time in Jasper



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm arriving Jasper in the morning on the 15th. I don't have much time or money, and I originally found Jasper hotels to be too expensive. But now that I've found some alternate accommodations and VIA Rail has hiked fares by CAD $20, should I spend 7 hours in Jasper and leave on the Skeena to Prince George or should I skip the Skeena and spend the whole day in Jasper?

Thanks for voting.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 1, 2016)

Jasper is basically a tourist town geared to separating tourists from their money!

I am not a skier so can't comment on the winter attractions, but I have seen nothing in Jasper during the Canadian stops to make me want to spend any time there! Others may disagree!

Hop on the Skeena and roll out for Prince George!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 1, 2016)

The only problem with that is that my friend, who is travelling with me, wants to spend more time in Jasper, and is not interested in VIA Rail.

His argument is: Jasper _is _a National Park and we could rent a car and drive to Maligne Lake and Columbia Icefield. He also wants to do camping for one night.

If we rent a car, we'll still be able to reach Maligne Lake and make it back in time for the Skeena. Skiing is irrelevant since I've visiting in July this year (leaving in a week! :wub: ).

I can't do the Canadian as it is vastly more expensive than the Skeena and I wouldn't be able to access the Park Car unless I got a Sleeper, which is even more expensive. I'm arriving into Jasper at 5:15 AM on the Greyhound from Edmonton.


----------



## Alice (Jul 2, 2016)

The Icefields Parkway between Jasper National Park and Banff is one of the most spectacular roads in North America. There was quite a bit of traffic even in January when I was last there, don't know what it is like during summer. That said, Canadian NPs are a lot less crowded than US NPs and you can probably find a nice campsite. You can see the Columbia Icefield from the road without paying for the (IMO) overpriced tour. There is also a park service display but it was closed when I was there this winter, I kind of recall it being worthwhile on a prior trip but that was around 15 years ago.

If you are going to be going back to Canada, this is a good year to get a Canadian National Park pass. In honor of their 100th anniversary, they are extending the deadline for an extra year. It is an especially good deal with the current exchange rate.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 2, 2016)

I'll have to miss the Icefields Parkway this time. I'm arriving in Jasper at 5:15 AM on the 15th from Edmonton and I have to catch a flight out from YVR at 5:30 AM on the 17th.


----------



## railiner (Jul 2, 2016)

Being on a train, any train, beats hanging around town....any town. 

Especially since I've not been on the Skeena. If I do get a chance to ride it though, I would want to do the whole route...all the way to Prince Rupert...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 3, 2016)

I managed to convince my friend to ride the Skeena with me. Too bad I can't make it to Prince Rupert; my friend did not want to extend the trip that far. We'd have to come back via Port Hardy by ferry. Everything is finally booked except for the VIA Rail tickets, because I'm waiting for Tuesday to see if there's going to be a deal.

I plan to visit Prince Rupert as part of an Alaska trip or Vancouver Island trip.

Since we have 7 hours in Jasper, should we rent a car and drive to Medicine and Maligne Lakes? Or perhaps we should drive to Athabasca Falls? I realize the Avis opens at 8:00 AM and the Skeena departs at 12:45 PM.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 3, 2016)

You would probably have to drop the car off around noon to be in time to catch the Skeena......so not enough time to get to the Icefields and back.

Jasper to Athabasca Falls is about 40 miles round trip and you're driving on a parkway so allow about an hour.

And something else to remember that any touring in Jasper Park will require the purchase of a Park Pass. There is a Park Gate on the Parkway just outside of the Jasper townsite on the way to Athabasca Falls. Its $10/day per person.

You will need the Pass to visit any site within the Park. You might be able to get it when you rent the car.

Enjoy! .....and lets have a trip report posted with photos when you get back


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 3, 2016)

I plan to get the rental car at 8:00 AM and drop it off at 12:15 PM. The Avis is right by the VIA Rail station. If we already have our Boarding Passes, 30 minutes should be plenty.

Before getting the rental car, the plan is to hike to Old Fort Point and back. Or perhaps we should hike somewhere else instead and maybe forget about the rental car.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 8, 2016)

Poll closed. Please lock or delete thread.


----------

